# Light clunking sound from both front wheels



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Pull the front wheels off. Could be stabilizer bar ends. They are plastic.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

TheRealHip said:


> Pull the front wheels off. Could be stabilizer bar ends. They are plastic.


Once I pull the wheels off are they easy to spot?


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes. They are a plastic bar that runs vertically from the back side of the strut to the sway bar.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

You can get metal Moog ones off Amazon for ~$16 a piece (you need two) and they aren't super difficult to install. Just did mine last night.


----------



## beetlejuice (May 30, 2017)

Did you ever figure it out? I have same problem but have replaced links to moog


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It's a long shot, but is the swaybar loose?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Obvious wear points that make noise:
Stabilizer bar end links, already mentioned. 
Control arm pivot bushings. 
Stabilizer bar mounting bushings.


----------

